# Fake tree stump?



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Any clues or links to how to construct a fake tree stump? I have a 40 gal hex that I want to put a stump up at least 1/2 the height for broms and also water feature running down the front into a pond.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

this has been done a couple times before
if u search fake tree or something like that, u should get some info

and is ur name by any chancing refrencing a movie?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few to start you off, do a search for "buttress" and you can dig through some more threads if you need to.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43302-tree-trunk-w-root-buttress.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/32593-37-column-cork-tree.html

http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/Making%20artificial%20trees%20and%20vines.pdf


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

HunterB said:


> and is ur name by any chancing refrencing a movie?



DUDE!! that movie was pretty creepy ima have to say hahaha.


----------



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep, I love Hayao Miyazaki movies...too bad I missed seeing Ponyo in the theater.....ps thanks for the links and I will sort through them


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Tony said:


> Here are a few to start you off, do a search for "buttress" and you can dig through some more threads if you need to.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43302-tree-trunk-w-root-buttress.html
> 
> ...




that pdf is great on making fake trees.


----------

